# Immaculate Deception, a satirical near-future thriller



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, folks! I'd like to introduce everyone to my novel, "Immaculate Deception," a perfect read for fans of Christopher Moore, Tom Robbins, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, Neil Gaiman and James Morrow.

Reviews are overwhelmingly positive:

"Full of action, suspense, and wonderfully sexy ..."

"... suspenseful and entertaining ..."

"Not only very sexy, but full of romance and fast-paced action, not to mention deeper existential concepts."

"... exciting and full of humor..."

Now selling for $6.99 in the Kindle store. There's also a trade paperback edition available for all your holiday gift-giving needs. I'm happy to chat with readers about the novel, so feel free to share your questions or comments via this board.



*Jon Templeton has three days to reunite with his wife, save the universe and return from the dead. It's going to be a busy weekend.*

In a near future ravaged by killer hurricanes, rampant overdevelopment and increasingly underdressed waitresses, ex-newsman Jon Templeton has had the worst Thursday of his life.

He's forced to fight off an amorous co-worker at the PR job he hates, only to have his wife discover evidence of an affair that never happened.

Now he's dead, interrupted on his way to his heavenly reward by Eli, an elderly Rastafarian surfer who claims to be the Supreme Being.

Still reeling from having lost any chance of redemption in his human life, Jon is offered a mission: Discover for the surprisingly clueless deity the true identity of Lucas Scheafer, deputy to the Rev. Lawrence Whitaker and his sultry wife, Veronica, leaders of the sexually freewheeling Church of the New Revelation, headquartered in America's new Sin City, Myrtle Beach, S.C.

Jon's quest is paralleled by that of Mako Nikura, reluctant heir to a weapons and aerospace fortune, who hopes to find the secret to his father's death and its connection to the domestic terrorist organization SHAG. Little do Jon and Mako know, but their paths lead to the same exceptionally odd - and potentially cataclysmic - destination.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Scott, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't wait to hear from the wonderful, cutting-edge Kindle readers who are kind enough to download "Immaculate Deception." Please feel free to post your reviews at the Amazon site to let me know what you think, and I'm always delighted to address reader comments and questions here. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott,
It's really curious. I saw the title of your book and did a double-take. Presently, I'm reading an ARC of Nancy Martin's upcoming mystery, "Our Lady of Immaculate Deception" that I got at the "Murder and Mayhem" convention in Muskego, WI, a few weeks ago. I doubt there's any similarity to yours but I thought you'd be interested in hearing about her title.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, Patricia: Thanks for getting in touch. I haven't read Nancy's book, but other than the title there's no similarity. I was unfortunate enough to pick a title that's pretty popular, both with suspense writers and conspiracy theorists.  I'm trying to corner the market on the "metaphysical, near-future, journalism-based, surfer-boy, soft-core sex, religious and social satire" market with mine, however. Please check it out.

~ S.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

The good press on "Immaculate Deception" continues to roll in. The latest is from my friends over at Out & About Magazine, which covers arts, entertainment and dining throughout Delaware and Southeastern Pennsylvania. Check it out: www.outandaboutnow.com


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone who's checked out the "Immaculate Deception" page and placed an order for the Kindle version. Don't forget to recommend it to your friends who get new Kindles for Christmas! Happy Holidays to everyone from me and the folks at Codorus Press.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy New Year to all the Kindleboards readers. We joined the ranks of Kindle owners at our house this Christmas with me presenting one to my wife, a far more prolific reader than I and someone who always has a few 2 pound hardbacks laying around. I'm looking forward to hearing from everyone who has read and enjoyed "Immaculate Deception" via e-book in 2011!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

"Immaculate Deception" has its first group of book club readers pouring over the book as we speak. Though we had a few hard-copy purchases through the club, the rest are being read via Kindles.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Another great review of "Immaculate Deception" posted over the weekend, this time from our (new) friends across the pond at Futurefire.net.

"If you like a jolly romp involving supreme beings, conspiracies, a dosage of scifi and much action, and if the thought of an investigation dealing with a sex-focused sect, a global weapon's manufacturer and real estate do not put you off, then you will enjoy this."

Read the full review at http://reviews.futurefire.net/2011/02/prude-immaculate-deception-2010.html.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Something interesting on the financial (if not artistic) potential of ebooks.

http://www.geekosystem.com/self-published-ebook-author-amanda-hocking/

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

For those who haven't already taken note, the Kindle price on "Immaculate Deception" has been slashed to $2.99! We're not sure how long this low, low price will last, so get your discounted copy now.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Check out a great interview with me for the blog Conversations with Writers at http://conversationswithwriters.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-scott-b-pruden.html.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Readers in the Philadelphia area are invited to stop by my booth at the Philadelphia Book Festival Street Fair Saturday (April 16) from 10 a.m.-5 p.m. I and Codorus Press founder Wayne Lockwood will be selling books, talking about indie publishing, I'll be doing some book signing and there might even be a song or two. We'll be at booth No. 46 along 19th Street between Logan Circle and Vine, right in front of the Philadelphia Free Library. Come say hi! For more information, click http://libwww.freelibrary.org/bookfestival/program_exhibitors.cfm


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Yet another favorable review for "Immaculate Deception," this time thanks to the good folks at Truereviewonline.com. We're always happy to hear from readers, whether they're formal reviewers, bloggers or just folks on the street who'd like to share their thoughts about the book, so please don't hesitate to share them with us here, through the Amazon.com page or directly at www.scottpruden.com. Here's the full True Review feature: http://truereviewonline.com/b77v20n6_13.php


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Kindle sales of _Immaculate Deception_ are really picking up, and I have you, the faithful Kindle readers to thank. Gracias! And for the hard-copy readers you know, please let them know that _ID_ is now available at a 15 Barnes & Noble stores throughout the U.S., including:


Suburban Boston (Burlington)
New York City (5th Ave. & Union Square stores)
New Jersey (Moorestown and Deptford Mall stores)
Minnesota (Roseville)
Seattle, Wash. (University Village, Northgate Mall, Pacific Place and Silverdale stores)
Alaska (Fairbanks and Anchorage stores)

More locations (South Carolina, Delaware and southcentral Pennsylvania) are on the way! _ID_ makes a great gift for dads and grads and make fantastic and fun reading by the pool or beach.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, we said it was a great beach read. Now the readers of the Philadelphia Inquirer have agreed!
http://www.philly.com/philly/entertainment/literature/20110626_Beach-book_picks_from_Inquirer_readers.html


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

My publisher, Codorus Press, is getting some great coverage as part of the new revolution in independent publishing. Here's a story that ran (appropriately enough) on Independence Day in the Harrisburg (Pa.) Patriot-News. Enjoy:

http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/index.ssf/2011/07/digital_technology_is_revoluti.html


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Mid-Atlantic readers: I and the other members of the merry band that is Codorus Press will be selling and signing books at the Baltimore Book Festival Sept. 23-25. But a copy of _Immaculate Deception_ on Friday or meet me in person on Saturday and Sunday. Hope to see you all there!
http://www.baltimorebookfestival.com/home


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

The cavalcade of autumn events for Codorus Press and _Immaculate Deception_ keeps rolling on! Look for me at the York Book & Paper Fair in York, Pa., the birthplace of Codorus Press, Oct. 29, at the Holiday Inn and Conference Center from 9 a.m.-4 p.m. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy Halloween, KindleBoarders! As we all know, tomorrow is the unofficial beginning of the holiday season (because your neighborhood department stores have already started decorating, right?). So get your holidays off to a great start with some great Kindle reading like "Immaculate Deception." If you haven't already heard the buzz, reviewers have already dubbed it "intriguing and action-packed," a "campy, often humorous and unpredictable yet very worthy first novel" and "probably the most enjoyable book I have reviewed in a long time." Find out what all the fuss is about at http://www.amazon.com/Immaculate-Deception-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B004E11442/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291039255&sr=1-1


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Make your holidays bright with a Kindle copy of "Immaculate Deception" for yourself and a hard copy for your favorite throwback novel lover! The toasty, midsummer, beachside setting will warm you (and so will the grape scene) while deep metaphysical speculations will put you in an appropriate (if somewhat heretical) frame of mind for the annual celebration for the dirtside arrival of The Kid. Feliz Navidad, mi amigos!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

A new year is a great time to try a new book by a new author. So if you dig Neil Gaiman, Christopher Moore, Tom Robbins, Robert A. Heinlein or just have a fondness for over-the-top speculative fiction with a satirical twist, be sure to check out "Immaculate Deception." Reviews have been great! Find out what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Valentine's Day isn't far away, and there's no better way to show your love than with the rockin' near future sci-fi of _Immaculate Deception_!

So, what's sexier: the sex-and-drug fueled Myrtle Beach megachurch, its redheaded temptress of a co-founder or her fascination with the fruits of her personal vineyard? Got grapes?


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Spring is on its way, so Codorus Press has dropped the ebook pricing of _Immaculate Deception _to a rock-bottom 99 cents to make it cheaper to download for your spring break cruise, beach vacation or late-season ski trip! Order your copy today! And as always, we're thrilled to hear reviews on the Amazon site, so please let us know what you think. Remember, this is a limited-time offer, so order now!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry to say the sale is over, gang, but that shouldn't stop you from considering _Immaculate Deception_ for your Spring Break vacation enjoyment. Full of fun, ID makes the perfect pool- or ocean-side read!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

It's spring and time to start thinking about your summer reading list! Last year, readers of the Philadelphia Inquirer picked _Immaculate Deception_ and a Best Beach Read, and as the warm weather approaches, you've got another chance to discover what the fuss was about. Download it today for your Kindle, or get a hard copy for your friends and family who are still rockin' it old school.
http://www.amazon.com/Immaculate-Deception-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B004E11442/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335984974&sr=8-2


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

This review from the Amazon site has been floating around for a while, but it's one of my favorites:

"If Tom Robbins, Christopher Moore, William Gibson and Robert Heinlein got together one night, had a few beers, started joking around and decided to collaborate on a book, the result would probably look a lot like this. Scott Pruden deftly riffs on a bunch of heady science fiction themes without ever giving into dismissive irony. He's a writer who transcends science fiction's genre trappings, but it's clear that he's approaching the material as a science fiction fan. He kids because he loves, and that makes all the difference. Despite the epic plot elements -- global destruction, life and death, the nature of God and the cosmos -- it's ultimately a very human story about a pair of put upon protagonists who are reluctantly placed in the role of heroes, but never lose their smart-ass perspective in the process." ~ T.J.

Don't forget that "ID" makes a perfect beach or pool-side read!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

There's still just a little more time to download _Immaculate Deception_ for free! The free Amazon giveaway ends tonight, so don't be left behind by your chance to get this perfect satirical speculative fiction summer read for yourself!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

FREE EBOOK****FREE EBOOK*****FREE EBOOK

A big back-to-school book giveaway week on the way, folks! Monday will mark the kickoff of both my latest Goodreads hard copy giveaway (five autographed copies of "Immaculate Deception" up for grabs) and three (THREE!) days of free "ID" e-book downloads from Amazon, all from Aug. 20-22. Please spread the word to interested friends or take advantage yourself!

To get your FREE Kindle copy, click the link starting Monday! 
http://www.amazon.com/Immaculate-Deception-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B004E11442/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345230890&sr=8-2&keywords=scott+pruden

To enter to win on of five FREE paperback copies, go to this link starting Monday: 
http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/29848-immaculate-deception


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

The kids are back to school and you've now got even more time to read! Add _Immaculate Deception_ to your Kindle reading list. Here's what some readers have already said:

"Immaculate Deception ping-pongs between a storyline that has the feel of a William Gibson cyber-quest and that of a grown-up's version of Heinlein. It moves from straight sci-fi to erotic thriller to social satire almost as quickly as one can turn the pages." - Amazon Reader Review

"If Tom Robbins, Christopher Moore, William Gibson and Robert Heinlein got together one night, had a few beers, started joking around and decided to collaborate on a book, the result would probably look a lot like this." - Amazon Reader Review

"... funny, periodically irreverent, and completely entertaining." - Goodreads review

"Fun and funny, this book was an unexpected delight for me. I'm not a big sci-fi/fantasy fan, but I love a good story and great writing, and Pruden nails both. The story weaves tenderness, humor and a healthy splash of good old-fashioned sex to keep the reader hooked." - Goodreads review

Click here to order now!

http://www.amazon.com/Immaculate-Deception-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B004E11442/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1346766746&sr=8-1


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

The Codorus Press crew and I will be on four panels at the Western Maryland Indie Lit Festival this weekend, and to celebrate Kindle copies of _Immaculate Deception_ are FREE*FREE*FREE*!

Get your copy now before time runs out on this great offer!


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

The holidays are coming! Why not treat yourself to a Kindle copy of _Immaculate Deception_ and a few paperback copies to give as gifts? Or even better, gift a Kindle copy for your fellow Kindle-ites to enjoy on their own devices.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

You or someone you know get a Kindle for the holidays? _Immaculate Deception_ is the perfect addition for the sci-fi, contemporary fantasy and satire fan!

*Jon Templeton has three days to get his wife back, save the universe and return from the dead. It's going to be a busy weekend.*

In a near future ravaged by killer hurricanes, rampant overdevelopment and increasingly underdressed waitresses, ex-newsman Jon Templeton has had the worst Thursday of his life.

He's forced to fight off an amorous co-worker at the PR job he hates, only to have his wife discover his admirer's panties in his pocket.

Now he's dead, interrupted on his way to his heavenly reward by Eli, an elderly Rastafarian surfer who claims to be the Supreme Being.

Still reeling from having lost any chance of redemption in his human life, Jon is offered a mission: Discover for the surprisingly clueless deity the true identity of Lucas Scheafer, deputy to the Rev. Lawrence Whitaker and his sultry wife, Veronica, leaders of the sexually free-wheeling Church of the New Revelation, headquartered in America's new Sin City, Myrtle Beach, S.C.

Jon's quest is paralleled by that of Mako Nikura, reluctant heir to a weapons and aerospace fortune, who hopes to find the secret to his father's death and its connection to the domestic terrorist organization SHAG. Little do Jon and Mako know, but their paths lead to the same exceptionally odd - and potentially cataclysmic - destination.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Find out why _Immaculate Deception_ has consistently ranked among the Top 100 on the Amazon Satire chart! Currently sitting pretty at No. 77, _ID_ has readers buzzing about this sexy, near-future sci-fi thriller that combines the cyberpunk thrills of William Gibson and the metaphysical musings of Neil Gaiman with the hilarity of Christopher Moore and Douglas Adams.

Find out what plenty of happy readers already know!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004E11442/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1KF3WBNE24XWTCG3HMCA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


----------

